# 9.9 or 9.5



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

is there much of a differance between a 9.5 and a 9.9 No jokes fellas I know its .4 or close to a half a horse  I 'm speaking Performance wise ??? Is there a noticeable differance in speed , power ?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

the difference wouldn't even register on gps.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Also, another thing to consider is that most older motors measured horsepower at the flywheel. I think this changed sometime in the 80's when they started measuring actual horsepower at the prop. Measuring at the prop took into account the added drag of the driveshaft and gearset in the lower unit.

*Difference on a bigger motor probably wouldn't be that noticeable. 
Difference on a small motor like a 10hp, 8hp, 5hp etc. could be huge!

So basically if you're comparing a 9.9 Johnson manufactured in 1974 vs. one in 2004 the newer one would have more actual horsepower at the prop.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

both motors are mid 70's Was looking into buying one or the other .Need a good motor as a kicker for small 9.9 inland lakes.

Thanks for the info


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I have a 1971 Evinrude 9.5 HP and I swear those with a 9.9 fly by me. Then again they probably all have the 15 HP upgrade. I will tell ya it's hard for me to get rid of my 1971 because it starts on 1 pull almost everytime.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

mirrocraft mike said:


> both motors are mid 70's Was looking into buying one or the other .Need a good motor as a kicker for small 9.9 inland lakes.
> 
> Thanks for the info


When buying a motor of that age, biggest factor for me would be the ability to find parts. Especially water pump impellers and carb rebuild kits. Might want to check your local marinas/mechanics to see what they can get. I would base my decision on that.

But as was stated, 9.5 hp vs. 9.9 hp of same vintage would feel identical in power if both are running right.


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

I read the old OMC 9.5 motors were given a very generous HP rating. I have a '71 e-rude, and it is about equal to my '72 Merc. 7.5 HP, when pushing the same 14 foot boat. I also have an old 9.9 which has considerably more top end speed. As a kicker, the difference may not matter. 

The 9.5's are good, light, quiet motors, but can be a PITA to work on. They made them to have a low profile so fishermen could cast over them from the stern of the boat. In doing so, not all parts of the motor are accessable when you remove the top cowling. The bottom cover does come off in two pieces, but then you have rubber motor mounts and springs flying around and it's a nightmare to reassemble. I took one apart 2 years ago and it's still in pieces.


----------

